# Tri X vs. HP5



## ksmattfish (Oct 9, 2003)

I'm looking for experiences and opinions about Tri-X and HP5.  Have you tried both?  Which do you like and why?


----------



## oriecat (Oct 11, 2003)

I haven't used tri-x since college but I did pick up a roll this summer and it's waiting for me in the fridge.  I will report back once I get around to it...  I have been using HP5 and I am really liking it.

Yes, I realize this post is no help.


----------



## motcon (Oct 11, 2003)

allow me to add to orie's useless posting. 


hp5.


can't seem to focus atm, but here's some stuff:

hp5 pushes much better than tri-x. i can get 'er up to 3200 and develop normally at double dilution. got tonal range. yessirree.

i find the overall tonal range to be better than tri-x. the heel and toe are much more in line as well.

i've given many films a go, but have decided on hp5 and i've been bulk loading it for years.

i'll type more once i get to concentrating.


----------



## oriecat (Oct 11, 2003)

motcon said:
			
		

> allow me to add to orie's useless posting.



Hey! You don't always have to be so agreeable!


----------

